# AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Im Forum von Planet3DNow ist ein Video aufgetaucht indem ein AMD Mitarbeiter über Bulldozer spricht.

Bei der Sockelkompatiblität erklärt er das der Bulldocer ein AM3+ Mainboard erforderlich macht und auf AM3 Mainboards nicht lauffähig ist, AM3 CPUs sind jedoch auch auf AM3+ Mainboards lauffähig und werden kompatibel sein.

die Infos über die Sockelkompatibilität sind bei Minute 23 im Video

Quelle: Spekulationsthread: Was kommt 2011+ - Seite 41 - Planet 3DNow! Forum
Video: YouSendIt: Online File Sharing and collaboration with FTP Replacement - Send Large Files and Email Attachments with Managed File Transfer Solution

Update:

Planet3DNow hat direkt bei AMD bezüglich der Sockelkompatibilität nachgefragt und AMD hat bestätigt das Bulldozer CPUs zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard erforderlich machen

Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

mfg


----------



## Bääängel (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3*

Hmmm, das ändert natürlich einiges. Da hat man AMD wohl zu früh gelobt. Aber immerhin sind es nciht 2 neue Sockel sondern nur einer.

Ich sehe es aber schon kommen, dass dieser thread auf Seite 2 zu einem Fanboy war umgewandelt wird.


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3*

Man sollten den P3D Thread weiter verfolgen, so klar ist die Sache nämlich nicht. Wäre aber, sofern es sich bestätigt, ein herber Schlag für AMD Fans und den vielen Nutzern welche sich jetzt extra aktuelle AM3 Boards zugelegt haben.


----------



## Turbostaat (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Hm, im Grunde genommen ist der Sockel AM2/2+/3 ja bereits 4 Jahre alt und selbst auf einigen uralten Boards laufen aktuelle CPUs - nur liefern aber die Boardhersteller einfach kein passendes BIOS mehr aus.
Falls Bulldozer wirklich ein neues Board benötigt empfinde ich persönlich es nicht so schlimm. Es werden oft genug schwachsinnigere Aktionen gerissen bzgl beim Kauf von Hardware.

*@Kaktus*
Wer sich vor dem Release von Hardware extra mit vermutlich kompatiblen Boards "eindeckt" ist selber Schuld. Ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe mir doch nicht jetzt ein Board in der Hoffnung das irgendwann, wenn Bulldozer kommt, dieser darauf läuft. 
Wenn Bulldozer doch auf AM3 Boards läuft ist dann immer noch die Frage ob die Boardhersteller ein BIOS Update dafür bringen.


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

@Turbostaat
Nun ja, es hieß bisher unter der Hand immer das der Bulldozer kompatibel zu AM3 ist, auch wenn das offiziell nie bestätigt wurde. Daher haben ssehr viele eher zu einem AMD anstatt zu einem Intel System gegriffen. Auch aufgrund von SATA3 und USB3 das man hier günstiger findet. Es bestand zumindest eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit das man so mit AMD und AM3 besser fährt. Aber jetzt gilt es trotzdem, erst mal auf weitere Kommentare seitens AMD warten.


----------



## Ezio (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Hmmm, das ändert natürlich einiges. Da hat man AMD wohl zu früh gelobt. Aber immerhin sind es nciht 2 neue Sockel sondern nur einer.
> 
> Ich sehe es aber schon kommen, dass dieser thread auf Seite 2 zu einem Fanboy war umgewandelt wird.



Doch es kommen 2 neue 

Auch wenn AM3 nicht offiziell unterstützt wird, wird es wahrscheinlich Support von den MB Herstellern geben wie beim PII auf AM2.


----------



## Jakob (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3*



Ezio schrieb:


> Doch es kommen 2 neue
> 
> Auch wenn AM3 nicht offiziell unterstützt wird, wird es wahrscheinlich Support von den MB Herstellern geben wie beim PII auf AM2.


Das könnte ich mir auch durchaus vorstellen.
Ansonsten wäre eine Kompatibilität zwar schön, aber im Endeffekt ist ein neuer Sockel ja auch OK.
Nicht so wie bei Intel mit z.B. 1156

Und bevor jetzt wieder die Intel Fanboys aufkreischen.
1xC2D E6300 +
1xC2D P9500


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Das Intel die aktuellen Sockel so schnell auslaufen lässt ist wirklich hart. Da fand ich den Sockel 775 interessanter. Zwar konnte man nicht immer die neusten CPUs drauf packen, aber zumindest Stückweise Aufrüsten in dem man erst mal mit dem Board angefangen hat. Ähnlich wie bei AMD seid dem AM2.


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

also das glaube ich zwar nicht das AMD das so macht, wenn dann bringen die einen ganz neuen Sokel raus, was auch im Ramen sein würde.


----------



## Rollora (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> also das glaube ich zwar nicht das AMD das so macht, wenn dann bringen die einen ganz neuen Sokel raus, was auch im Ramen sein würde.


Und dann etwa ein Jahr danach nochmal einen, wo man aus den Fehlern und Erfahrungen der neuen Kombination (neuer Sockel und neue CPU) gelernt hat.
Das ist zwar keine Regel in der Industrie, aber auffallend, dass das Intel und AMD immer so machen (bei Intel: 1 Jahr nach P4 Einführung: neuer Sockel, nach Sockel 1156 Einführung auch knapp 1.5 Jahre später, bei AMD Nach Athlon 64 Einführung 1 Jahr später neuer Sockel (danach nochmal, dann AM2, dann AM2+ dann AM3, jetzt gerüchterweise AM3+ und etwa 1 Jahr später das "ausgereifte" Modell, mit Bulldozer in 22nm und einem neuen Sockel, ach ja und 1-2 Jahre später natürlich einen DDR4 Sockel. Weder Intel noch AMD sind ja von den Fortschritten bei der Ramtechnik gefeit, also müssen beide jeweils drumrum eine Architektur entwickeln.
2011 wird sowieso spannend: erst kommt Sandy Bridge, dann gegen September der Bulldozer, der es kurz drauf mit den 22nm Ivy Bridge zu tun kriegt (der dafür wenigstens mal KEINEN neuen Sockel braucht)


----------



## F-4 (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Ivy Bridge ist ja nur ein auf 22 nm geschrinkter Sandy also von daher ... 
dazu ist auch das wieder nur ein Geruecht ... das kann man Kommentieren aber wahrer wird dadurch auch nicht .

mfg f-4


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Hmmm schon komisch in den Vorstellungen zu Bulldozzer wird gesagt das die CPUs zu AM 3 kompatibel sind. So steht es auch hier in den news und auch in anderen Quellen wird es angegeben. Auserdem wurde vor einiger zeit bekannt das die CPUs auf allen AM 3 Boards mit mindestens 800 Chipsatz laufen sollen. Zumindest eines AMD Mitarbeiters. Insofern denke ich schon das es zwar bald einen AM 3+ Sockel geben wird aber Bulldozzer auf AM 3 laufen wird. Zumindest die ersten Modelle.


----------



## Freestyler808 (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Fehler im Titel


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

hier liest wohl keiner nebenbei bei ComputerBase oder 



> AMD hat bestätigt, dass Bulldozer zum Teil auf alten Sockeln und dazu passenden Chipsätzen lauffähig sein wird. Allerdings wird man auch neue Chipsätze und Sockel bieten, mit denen die volle Leistung erreicht werden soll.



Quelle Offizielle Details zu ?Bobcat? und ?Bulldozer? von AMD - 24.08.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Schauen wir doch mal, was am Ende dabei herumkommt. Es wäre schade, wenn die Bulldozer nicht auf meinem Crosshair IV laufen würden...


----------



## NCphalon (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Ähm also en kleines bisschen angepisst bin ich jetz schon irgendwie


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

@KlawWarYoshi
CB hat auch nicht immer recht. Und wenn keine Quellen genannt werden, wäre ich eh vorsichtig. Denn dann ist es keine Bestätigung von AMD sondern nur ein Gerücht oder etwas das hinter verschlossener HAnd gesagt wurde was nicht viel zu heißen hat.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @KlawWarYoshi
> CB hat auch nicht immer recht. Und wenn keine Quellen genannt werden, wäre ich eh vorsichtig. Denn dann ist es keine Bestätigung von AMD sondern nur ein Gerücht oder etwas das hinter verschlossener HAnd gesagt wurde was nicht viel zu heißen hat.



stimmt, aber so wie es im Text stand
sind das die offiziellen Angaben, die bereits vor der Konferenz von
AMD herausgegeben wurden
Golem.de schreibt auch schon darüber 



> *AMD nennt erste Details zu neuen Architekturen *


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Keine offenen Quellen, keine offizielle Verlautbarung. Zumal eine offizielle Verlautbarung eine Pressemeldung wäre und das hätte ich mitbekommen. Also hat AMD faktisch gar nichts gesagt, gleich was Golem, CB oder sonst jemand schreibt. Es ist ja nicht so das die Seiten gerne von einander abschreiben.


----------



## ultrachief (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Ich denke zwar nocht nicht ans aufrüsten, hoffe jedoch das ich mein MSI FX790 GD70  kompatibel ist.


----------



## Rollora (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



F-4 schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge ist ja nur ein auf 22 nm geschrinkter Sandy also von daher ...
> dazu ist auch das wieder nur ein Geruecht ... das kann man Kommentieren aber wahrer wird dadurch auch nicht .
> 
> mfg f-4


wo isn das ein Gerücht? Das ist seit Jahren bekannt...
Und? Dann ist es halt ein Shrink? Aber das heißt auch gleichzeitig 30% mehr performance durch Taktsteigerung oder mehr Cores
Der 22nm Refresh vom Bulldozer wird also ziemlich genau 1 Jahr nach Ivy Bridge kommen. Dessen Problem ist aber dann schon ein anderes: die völlig neue Architektur von Intel. So neu wie bald Bulldozer


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> hier liest wohl keiner nebenbei bei ComputerBase oder
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle Offizielle Details zu ?Bobcat? und ?Bulldozer? von AMD - 24.08.2010 - ComputerBase



schau mal auf die Zeit wann diese News online ging und dann schau auf die Zeit wann das Video gepostet wurde.

Aber nochmal: Es handelt sich um eine Aussage eines AMD Mitarbeiters und beruht nicht wie viele andere Gerüchte auf den "Infos" einer Webseite wie CB

mfg


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Keine offenen Quellen, keine offizielle Verlautbarung. Zumal eine offizielle Verlautbarung eine Pressemeldung wäre und das hätte ich mitbekommen. Also hat AMD faktisch gar nichts gesagt, gleich was Golem, CB oder sonst jemand schreibt. Es ist ja nicht so das die Seiten gerne von einander abschreiben.



ich tippe stark darauf das wir in spätestens 2h auch hier was lesen..
und selbst wenn es nur Gerüchte sind, diskutieren könnte man darüber td oder?
und ansonsten einfach diese messe abwarten


----------



## olol (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

ich würde darauf nicht all zuviel geben, bei den ersten am3 cpus hat amd auch keinen offiziellen support für am2 genannt, trotzdem laufen sogar x6 auf einigen am2 boards


----------



## herethic (24. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Wär auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## bxstar (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Jetzt berichtet CB auch offiziell, dass der "Bulldozer" inkompatibel zum AM3-Sockel sein wird.

Zum Zweiten: Mehr von ?Bobcat? und ?Bulldozer? - 25.08.2010 - ComputerBase



> Dafür wird im Desktop-Bereich aber ein neuer Sockel AM3+ fällig, in den  aktuellen Sockel AM3 werden keine „Bulldozer“-Produkte passen. Bisherige  AM3-CPUs sollen umgekehrt jedoch im Sockel AM3+ laufen. Für den  Server-Bereich sollen hingegen bestehende Sockel und Chipsätze genutzt  werden können, dies hatte AMD selbst bereits vor wenigen Wochen publiziert. Was es mit den neuen Sockeln und dazu passenden Chipsätzen auf sich hat, will AMD später bekannt geben.


----------



## x-coffee (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, überascht mich das überhaupt nicht. 
Das sich ein PGA-Sockel noch bis in die gegenwart hält, ist eh schon außergewöhnlich, wenn man bedenkt das intel schon mit dem 775 LGA eingeführt hat. Hallooooooo, dingdoing, aufwachen! AM3 basiert auf 939, der ist von 2004?? Was erwartet ihr denn? Das sich ein SECHS Jahre alter Sockel nochmal ein paar Jährchen hält? Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, die PC-Welt ist schnelllebig, und das der PGA auf 939-Basis ausstirbt war auf lange Sicht irgendwie klar. ich hätte das ehrlich gesagt schon nach dem Refresh von AM2 auf AM2+ erwartet.
Ich finde man kann AMD hier wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Technik ändert sich eben und mit ihr auch die Sockel in die man Prozessoren reinsteckt.


----------



## geo (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Ich denke es wird sein wie immer.
Wenn die neuen CPU´s auf alte Boards passen dann laufen sie auch auf den allermeißten Platinen.
Für mich sieht der AM3+ Sockel nach einer Übergangslösung für die Aufrüstwilligen aus und um Erfahrungen zu sammeln, die 2. Rev. Bulldozer wird bestimmt einen ganz neuen Sockel bekommen.
So viele Module wollen einfach ordendliche Anbindung zum Mainboard, da müssen noch ein paar Pins dran  ein neuer Chipsatz ist eh dringend von Nöten um endlich mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik zu kommen 

Es gibt einige die würden, wenn es einen Adapter geben würde einen 1090T auf ein Slot A Board bauen  mal im Ernst; Wie lange soll denn ein Sockel leben?
Intel bringt alle furtz lang nen neuen, kein Hahn kräht danach. AMD wechselt alle paar Jahre und schon heulen die Leute rum 
Ich seh das alles gelassen, mein Board kann noch den 1090T und wenn der um die 150EUR kostet ist er mein.
Ende 2011 steht dann bei mir eh ein neuer PC auf dem Plan, mal sehn was es dann so neues gibt.


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



olol schrieb:


> ich würde darauf nicht all zuviel geben, bei den ersten am3 cpus hat amd auch keinen offiziellen support für am2 genannt, trotzdem laufen sogar x6 auf einigen am2 boards



X6 laufen mit sicherheit nicht auf AM2 (non+) Mobos

mfg


----------



## tm0975 (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

ich habe mir schon vor jahren angewöhnt, mobo + cpu + speicher immer komplett zu tauschen. meine neue kombi mit x6 und ddr3 liegt bereits neben mir und wartet auf den einbau, erfeut bin ich über die info daher nciht. andererseits, mal sehen was in einem jahr ist, mal sehen wann der bulldozer kommt, was er dann leistet und was er kostet. wenn dann alles paßt, ist der mobo-tausch meine geringste sorge...

was wäre die alternative zum neuen sockel? wohl ein alter mit leistungseinbußen, weil kompatibilitätskompromiße gemacht werden müssen. das will ja am ende auch keiner...


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



			
				XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> X6 laufen mit sicherheit nicht auf AM2 (non+) Mobos



Doch tun sie.
Bei meinem bruder läuft ein x6 Phenom 1090T auf einem altbackenen AM2 Board von giagbyte.
Das (+) ist nur ein Bios Update.

Viele Hersteller haben übrigens alte Chipsaätze noch mal geupdated um aus wahrscheinlichen AM2 ladenhütern AM3 Ready Boards zu basteln.


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Doch tun sie.
> Bei meinem bruder läuft ein x6 Phenom 1090T auf einem altbackenen AM2 Board von giagbyte.
> Das (+) ist nur ein Bios Update.



das glaube ich nicht - was ist das für ein Modell?, das + beim AM2+ ist nämlich nicht nur ein BIOS Update, die + Mobos haben eine geänderte VRM Spezifikation mit getrennter Versorgung für Core und Uncore Bereich, diese sind für den PII X6 zwingend erforderlich, die X4 und darunter sind kompatibel, allerdings unter Umständen mit höherer TDP

mfg


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Hoffentlich hoert jetzt endlich dass rumgejaule auf, dass mann 1156 nicht mehr kaufen und nur AM3 nur weil Bulldozer "angeblich" darauf passen sollte. Eure Glaskugeln waren wohl falsch.


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

@thysol
Zumindest kann man aber bei AMD trotzdem einfacher Aufrüsten. Denn die aktuellen CPUs passen auch auf AM3+. Man kann also kommende Boards verwenden die eventuell neues oder besseres mit sich bringen. Und dann später auf die neue CPU Aufrüsten. DDR3 bleibt ja auch erhalten.


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



thysol schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hoert jetzt endlich dass rumgejaule  auf, dass mann 1156 nicht mehr kaufen und nur AM3 nur weil Bulldozer  "angeblich" darauf passen sollte. Eure Glaskugeln waren wohl falsch.



Es wäre uns schon viel gebashe erspart geblieben wenn AMD so wie intel gleich Klartext gesprochen hätte was die Boardkompatibilität angeht, einige haben sich nur ein AM3 System gekauft weil ihnen eingeredet wurde das BD kompatibel sein wird, Ich bin gespannt ob diese Leute den Usern dann auch Rede und Antwort stellen weil es jetzt doch nicht so ist 



Kaktus schrieb:


> @thysol
> Zumindest kann man aber bei AMD trotzdem einfacher Aufrüsten. Denn die  aktuellen CPUs passen auch auf AM3+. Man kann also kommende Boards  verwenden die eventuell neues oder besseres mit sich bringen. Und dann  später auf die neue CPU Aufrüsten. DDR3 bleibt ja auch erhalten.



richtig - nur wieviele wechseln nur das Board bzw welche großartigen neuen Features erwartest du die einen Boardwechsel rechtfertigen würden?, davon abgesehn ändert das nichts an der grundsätzlichen Notwendigkeit für BD das Board zu wechseln

mfg


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @thysol
> Zumindest kann man aber bei AMD trotzdem einfacher Aufrüsten. Denn die aktuellen CPUs passen auch auf AM3+. Man kann also kommende Boards verwenden die eventuell neues oder besseres mit sich bringen. Und dann später auf die neue CPU Aufrüsten. DDR3 bleibt ja auch erhalten.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber was genau soll denn dass bitte bringen dass Mobo aufzuruesten und nicht die CPU? Die meisten aktuellen AM3 Bretter haben bereits USB3/SATA3. Was soll denn da so tolles neues bei den neuen Brettern dabei sein?


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Gibt viele Möglichkeiten....

1. Nutzer hat noch AM2+ und als CPU aktuell eine AM3 (gleich welche) und will dann später SATA3 und USB3 (vielleicht wegen einer SSD oder externen Festplatte) oder das Board ist einfach kaputt. Dann kann er sich ein neues Board holen und ruhe ist. 

2. Nutzer hat nicht viel Geld, will aber auf Bulldozer umrüsten. So kann er erst mal nur das Board kaufen und mit der CPU noch ein bisschen warten. Nicht unbedingt der geschickteste Weg, aber manchmal der leichteste. 

3. Aktuelle AM3 CPU reicht, aber eventuell bieten die kommenden Boards Besonderheiten die man gerne nutzen möchte. Da kann man sich die CPU gleich sparen. 

Sind sicherlich Möglichkeiten die nicht alle oder wirklich sehr viele betreffen, aber es sind trotzdem Möglichkeiten die einige zu schätzen wissen. Zugegeben, ich bin selbst verärgert das Bulldozer nicht auf AM3 laufen wird. Und ich bin froh das ich mich kürzlich entschieden hatten nicht auf AM3 sondern auf AM2+ zu setzen, da ich noch einige GB an DDR2 Ram über hatte und mir neuen Ram sparen wollte.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Gibt viele Möglichkeiten....
> 
> 1. Nutzer hat noch AM2+ und als CPU aktuell eine AM3 (gleich welche) und will dann später SATA3 und USB3 (vielleicht wegen einer SSD oder externen Festplatte) oder das Board ist einfach kaputt. Dann kann er sich ein neues Board holen und ruhe ist.
> 
> ...



Durchaus moeglich dass mann wegen USB3/SATA3 aufruesten moechte. SATA3 lohnt sich aktuell aber noch nicht wirklich weil die SSDs sind noch nicht schnell genug wirklich einen grossen Vorteil aus SATA3 zu ziehen. USB3 kann mann billiger per Steckkarte aufruesten. Die Option auf Bulldozer aufruesten und erst dass BOard kaufen waere eine Moeglichkeit aber auch bescheuert. Wenn mann lieber wartet bis mann sich CPU und Board gleichzeitig kaufen kann ist dass Board wahrscheinlich etwas billiger.


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Du musst nicht alles zitieren was ich schreibe, mir ist schon bewusst das du mir antwortest. 

Kann man sehen wie man will. Was du für bescheuert erachtest, finden andere praktischer. Mal über den Tellerrand schauen bitte. Das eigene Empfinden ist nicht immer das aller anderen und schon gar nicht die sinnvollste Lösung allgemein. 
SSDs knabbern mittlerweile an der 300MB/sec Grenze, das wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis SATA2 hier zu langsam ist. USB3 per Steckkarte ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, aber man hat eben eine Steckkarte im Rechner. Was ist mit Micro ATX Besitzer die eine größere Grafikkarte verbaut haben? Behindert den Luftstrom. 
Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten um aus dieser Konstellation einen Vorteil für sich zu ziehen.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten um aus dieser Konstellation einen Vorteil für sich zu ziehen.



Ja, "einige", nur fuer die meisten Nutzer sind diese "einigen" Vorteile nicht von Bedeutung.


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Und schon wieder sinnlos zitiert 

Das es für die meisten nicht zutreffen würde, habe ich bereits zwei Antworten vorher geschrieben.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und schon wieder sinnlos zitiert



Nein, mit meinem Zitat habe ich gezeigt dass ich auf einen spezifischen Satz von dir Antworte.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das es für die meisten nicht zutreffen würde, habe ich bereits zwei Antworten vorher geschrieben.



Richtig.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Tja man sollte sich nie zu früh freuen. 
Dann hat dieses elendige rumgehype von wegen Zukunftssicherheit bei AM3 mal ein Ende. Die Leute mit ihren überteuerten AM3 Boards stehen jetzt wohl im Regen. Ein tiefer Schlag in die Magengrube für die Aufrüster. 

Wir werden ja sehen was kommt, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## AmdNator (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Mir ist es doch sowas von Latte was in einem Jahr ist. Ob AM4 oder Intel Sockel 2112 oder sonst was. Sorry ich frag mich schon manchmal was sich die Leute hier vorstellen man glaubt leider zusehr denen Meldung oder Mutmaßungen.

Ich hab ein AMD System z.B. weil ich einfach nicht bereit bin die Preise bei einem Intel System zuzahlen für die gleiche Ausstattung vom Board her. Okay ich finde AMD noch ein bissel Sympathischer aber das ist ein anderer Grund.  Da nehme ich von mir aus die Paar Fps weniger in Kauf was auch nicht wirklich nennenswert ist. Ich kauf mir keinen PC für nächstes Jahr sondern für jetzt.
Und wenn man ehrlich ist interessiert es doch keine Sau außer einer kleinen Randgruppe. Wenn ich daran denke dass noch so viel Personen  Privat einen Pentium 4 oder Athlon XP zuhause haben.

Ich gebe z.B. für ein Board nie mehr als 80 euro aus weil es in meinen Augen mehr als langt.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



AmdNator schrieb:


> Mir ist es doch sowas von Latte was in einem Jahr ist. Ob AM4 oder Intel Sockel 2112 oder sonst was. Sorry ich frag mich schon manchmal was sich die Leute hier vorstellen man glaubt leider zusehr denen Meldung oder Mutmaßungen.



Jaja, vor kurzem wahr es den meisten Leuten noch nicht Latte und Intel und 1156 wurde als Mist abgestempelt.



AmdNator schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir keinen PC für nächstes Jahr sondern für jetzt.



Dass ist sehr weise. Im IT Bereich kommt es ja soweiso meistens anders als die Glaskugeln vieler User sagen. Hat mann ja in dieser News gesehen wie viele Glaskugeln nicht korrekt wahren.




AmdNator schrieb:


> Ich gebe z.B. für ein Board nie mehr als 80 euro aus weil es in meinen Augen mehr als langt.



Ich gebe auch nicht mehr als noetig Geld fuer ein Mobo aus.


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

@ghostadmin
Was für überteuerte AM3 Boards?


----------



## Skysnake (25. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Jo das frag ich mich auch grad, die AM3 Boards sind richtig gut was Ausstattung und Preis angeht. Selbst mitm AM3 Board wenns nicht mit BD klappt, ist man noch ne ganze weile gut bedient, vorallem mim X6, da Spiele eh heutzutage kaum von der CPU Ausgebremst werden, da lanst selbst so nen System noch nen paar Jahre.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Ich weiß es von John Fruehe (is the Director of Product Marketing for Server/Workstation products at AMD) der hat geschrieben, das Bulldozer wahrscheinlich AM3 Ready ist.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es von John Fruehe (is the Director of Product Marketing for Server/Workstation products at AMD) der hat geschrieben, das Bulldozer wahrscheinlich AM3 Ready ist.



Und woher bist du mit dem Typen in Kontakt?


----------



## mastermc51 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*



Turbostaat schrieb:


> Hm, im Grunde genommen ist der Sockel AM2/2+/3 ja bereits 4 Jahre alt und selbst auf einigen uralten Boards laufen aktuelle CPUs - nur liefern aber die Boardhersteller einfach kein passendes BIOS mehr aus.



Seh ich ähnlich...
Bei mir werkelt noch ein AM2+ Quadcore in einem AM2+ Board (Phenom II 940 BE).
Selbst die aktuellen Hexacore 1090T passen noch drauf (dank neuem Gigabyte BIOS).

Warum man nun aber einen AM3+ zwingend braucht versteh ich nicht wirklich.
Da werden die wohl einige die neue AM3 Board gekauft haben vor den Kopf stoßen....


----------



## Gowron (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Denkanstoß : 

Als ich mir vor etwa 4 Jahren mein System zusammengestellt habe ( Athlon x2 4800+ - 4 GB Corsair DDR 1 .... und und und ) wars nach 2 - 3 Monaten schon nicht mehr aktuell ......
Sprich - Ich hatte den schnellsten 939 Sockel CPU den man für Geld bekommen konnte . 
Ist das nun Pech für die damals AM2 aufrüster ? ; Oder Glück für mich , das jede Anwendung oder Spiele (auch aktuelle) heute noch 
mit ansprechenden Frames laufen ? OK meine Graka is ne 4870 / 512 MB (einzige Anschaffung zwischendurch) aber bis heute hab ich nicht unbedingt versucht , jedes Jahr den mysteriösen trend der "Gewaltaufrüstung" mitzumachen . Nicht mal Übertakten tat nötig .....

Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck , das ich alleine dastehe , wenn man sagt das heutige Systeme doch schnell genug für mindestens 2 Jahre sind ... 
Ich versteh auch einige nicht , die sich schon jetzt ärgern Ihr System für viel Geld aufgerüstet haben ... 

Was man hat hat man . 

Wenn Bulldozer kommt , komme ICH ins grübeln aufzurüsten , aber ich mach damit auch einen merkbaren Sprung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

@thysol AMD`s Blog.


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Planet3dnow hat sich die Bestätigung geholt: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User. Stimme aber trotzdem der Meinung zu, dass diejenigen, der sich in letzter Zeit mit einem AM3-Board und einem aktuellen Phenom II X4 oder X6 versorgt haben, im Prinzip keinen Fehler gemacht haben. Die Performance dieser Platform reicht auch noch bis zum nächsten Mainboard. AM3+ soll ja dann abwärtskompatibel sein, womit man auch wieder schrittweise aufrüsten könnte. Auf jeden Fall finde ich es sinnvoll, nicht auf Kosten der Funktionalität die AM3-Kompatibilität zu erzwingen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldocer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3?*

Planet3dnow.de macht allen Spekulationen ein Ende:


> [...]
> Wie Planet 3DNow! soeben offiziell von AMD bestätigt wurde, werden die kommenden Desktop-Prozessoren, die auf der neuen x86 "Bulldozer"-Architektur basieren, nicht zu aktuellen Sockel AM3 Mainboards kompatibel sein. Für den „Zambezi“ wird ein neuer Sockel mit der Bezeichnung AM3+ eingeführt, der aber abwärtskompatibel ist. Es können also AM3 Prozessoren auf dem neuen AM3+ Sockel verbaut werden.
> 
> Wie in der unten angefügten Begründung von AMD erklärt wird, sollte der Desktop-"Bulldozer" ursprünglich zum Sockel AM3 kompatibel sein. So war es auch auf diversen Roadmaps angegeben. Laut AMD hat sich während der Entwicklung allerdings abgezeichnet, dass nicht alle geplanten neuen Features auf diese Art umsetzbar sind.
> [...]


Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

So, dann ist auch erklärt, warum zuerst AM3 auf den offiziellen Roadmaps stand. Man hat sich einfach im Laufe der Zeit umentschieden...

edit: Ich bin zu langsam bzw. mattinator ist zu schnell.


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

jetzt ist es also fix - Ich habe den Titel mal angepasst

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Tya da hat man AMD wohl wirklich zu früh und meiner Meinung auch zu Arg gelobt.
Schließlich ließ jeder AMD Fanboy jede Seite 2 Mal verlauten wie Toll AMD doch ist, weil man nie ein neues MOBO Brauch, und das man sicher auch noch BD mit AM3 Brettern nutzen kann...
Aber eigentlich ist es auch schade, für die die Jetzt nich aufrüsten können weil ihnen eben das Geld noch zusätzlich für ein MOBO fehlt
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Tja, es ist schon enttäuschend. Schönreden kann man sich die Sache mit der Kompatibilität von AM3-CPUs mit "AM3+"-Mainboards .... Das Image mit den tollen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten könnte sich AMD bewahren, indem sie "AM3+"-Mainboards (deutlich) früher rausbringen als die BD-CPUs. Dann könnte man eben doch bestehende MBs mit kommenden CPUs ausrüsten. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie realistisch das ist...


----------



## sentinel1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Die AMD - Boards sind aber nicht wirklich teuer oder?  
Und wozu von X6 auf Bulldozer wechseln?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



> Und wozu von X6 auf Bulldozer wechseln?


Vielleicht gibt es Leute mit X2-, X3 oder X4-AM3-CPUs?
Vielleicht ist der erste BD-Prozessor nicht der letzte BD-Prozessor?


----------



## TheMF6265 (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

ich find, AMD hat absolut nichts falsch gemacht, man hat schon versucht mit AM3 die Ab und Aufwärtskompatibilität zu wahren. Viele User haben halt zu weit gedacht und sich Bulldozer auf AM3 hinzugereimt, obwohl AMD nie klar gesagt hat, dass BD auf AM3 laufen wird 
deshalb kann man AMD hier nicht wirklich was vorwerfen...


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (26. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es Leute mit X2-, X3 oder X4-AM3-CPUs?
> Vielleicht ist der erste BD-Prozessor nicht der letzte BD-Prozessor?


Na, davon gehe ich doch mal stark aus.

Ich glaube kaum, dass AMD mit dem "ersten" Bulldozer (-Generation) gleich die volle Höchstleistung erreicht, oder anders gesagt: Ich denke, dass im Bulldozer und dessen neue Architektur viel Potential steckt, was nur wartet genutzt zu werden - sprich es wird (meine Meinung!) noch weitere verbesserte Generationen geben, welche leistungsstärker sind.

Zum Sockelquark:
-> Ja, ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch einer war, der oft für AMD und AM3 plediert hat, wegen Sockelkompatiblität..., und ja auch ich bin etwas entäuscht.
*ABER*, wie schon einige hier richtig festgestellt haben: 
Die Sockel 939, AM2, AM2+ und AM3 unterscheidet wirklich nicht viel (ganz anders Intel ). Ein paar Pins hier und ein paar Spannungsänderungen.

-> Hätte AMD schon früher neue CPU-Architekturen eingeführt, hätte es auch hin und wieder einen (vllt.) komplett neuen Sockel gegeben. Der der AM2+-Sockel ist doch nur deshalb so kompatiebel geblieben, weil sich seit dem Erscheinen des Sockel zum PhenomI nicht wirklich viel geändert hat. 

Ich persönlich fande es schon immer etwas seltsam, dass der Bulldozer auf einen Sockel von 2009 (AM3), bzw. 2007 (AM2+), 2006 (AM2) und 2005 (939) passen soll ?!?

Wenn man eine komplett neue Architektur einführen will und damit verbunden auch die Komplette Bandbreite der Neuerungen + die ganzen neuen Features usw., ist es wahrscheinlich, dass man dazu vllt. auch einen neuen Sockel braucht, wenn der Alte schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist!

Was ist denn Euch lieber, dass der Bulldozer auf AM3 passt, aber irgendwo leistungstechnisch eingeschränkt ist, oder das er nur auf AM3+ passt, aber der Sockel auch nicht zum Flaschenhals wird? 

Eins muss man trotzdem sagen: AMD hätte das ruhig etwas früher bekanntgeben können (das wissen die ja nicht erst seit August), dann hätte einige sich nicht so vor den Kopf gestoßen gefühlt.





> *Zitat* von Gowron:
> Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck , das ich alleine dastehe , wenn man sagt  das heutige Systeme doch schnell genug für mindestens 2 Jahre sind ...
> Ich  versteh auch einige nicht , die sich schon jetzt ärgern Ihr System für  viel Geld aufgerüstet haben ...


Du bist nicht alleine. 
Mein System ist vom Herbst 2007 und seitdem, habe ich gerade mal das Gehäuse und den CPU-Kühler gewechselt. 


> *Zitat *von mattinator:
> der sich in letzter Zeit mit einem AM3-Board und einem aktuellen Phenom  II X4 oder X6 versorgt haben, im Prinzip keinen Fehler gemacht haben.  Die Performance dieser Platform reicht auch noch bis zum nächsten  Mainboard.


Sehr, sehr richtig.


----------



## kem2010 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Gibt's schon irgendwelche Gerüchte über AM3+ Boards????


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Hat schon einer von euch daran gedacht, dass damit vielleicht etwa nur die Chips mit integrierter Grafik gemeint sein könnten? Bei denen könnt ich mir gut vorstellen dass die ein eigenes Board brauchen


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Die Sockel 939, AM2, AM2+ und AM3 unterscheidet wirklich nicht viel



doch die unterscheidet einiges - der Sockel 939 war ein DDR1 Sockel, AM2 CPUs waren nicht abwärtskompatibel, von AM2 auf AM2+ gabe es eine änderung in der VRM Spezifikation was heute den PII X6 zum AM2 inkompatibel macht - und weil du dir einen Seitenhieb auf intel nicht ersparen konntest: intel hatte im großteil des Zeitraumes der von die erwähnten Sockel nur einen einzigen Sockel im Desktopmarkt - den 775



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fande es schon immer etwas seltsam, dass der Bulldozer auf einen Sockel von 2009 (AM3), bzw. 2007 (AM2+), 2006 (AM2) und 2005 (939) passen soll ?!?



von AM2+ und AM2 war auch nie die Rede, schon gar nicht zu 939, der ist ja auch mechanisch nicht kompatibel



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Hat schon einer von euch daran gedacht, dass damit vielleicht etwa nur die Chips mit integrierter Grafik gemeint sein könnten? Bei denen könnt ich mir gut vorstellen dass die ein eigenes Board brauchen



die erste Gerneration von BD wird keine Grafik integriert haben, die CPU mit Grafik für den Desktopmarkt hat den Codenamen Llano und wird einen eigenen Sockel FM1 bekommen, der aufgrund der erforderlichen Anschlüsse für die GPU inkompatibel zu anderen AMD Sockeln sein wird, folglich wird AMD im Desktopbereich wie intel 2 Sockel haben, einen für CPUs mit iGPU, den anderen für CPUs ohne Grafik

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



XE85 schrieb:


> doch die unterscheidet einiges - der Sockel 939 war ein DDR1 Sockel, AM2 CPUs waren nicht abwärtskompatibel, von AM2 auf AM2+ gabe es eine änderung in der VRM Spezifikation was heute den PII X6 zum AM2 inkompatibel macht - und weil du dir einen Seitenhieb auf intel nicht ersparen konntest: intel hatte im großteil des Zeitraumes der von die erwähnten Sockel nur einen einzigen Sockel im Desktopmarkt - den 775
> 
> mfg



Weil ja auch jede CPU mit 775 Sockel auf jedem Motherboard mit Sockel 775 gelaufen wäre. Da hat sich Intel auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, obwohl es der gleiche Sockel war


----------



## Mr.Korky (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

schade habe mir vor nem monat en neues bord geholt (alte im arsch)und wollte später nen bulli draufhauen. hoffentlich gibbet bald nen thuban mit 3,4 den man dan auf 4,2 ocen kann dann hatt man wenigstens was ruhe


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Mr.Korky schrieb:


> schade habe mir vor nem monat en neues bord geholt (alte im arsch)und wollte später nen bulli draufhauen. hoffentlich gibbet bald nen thuban mit 3,4 den man dan auf 4,2 ocen kann dann hatt man wenigstens was ruhe



Jo, mit einem Thuban@4GHz sollte mann relativ zukunftssicher sein. Wenn du Glueck hast reicht ein Thuban@4GHz vielleicht 4 Jahre.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Dann muss man schon ziemlich Glück haben.
@STSLeon Ja man braucht halt neue Chipsets um Leistungsfähigere CPUs zu laufen zu bringen, aber immer hin hatten sie den 775 sehr Lange im Programm und so weit ich weiß liefen alle Core2 Duo/Quad/Extreme auf allen Chipsets seit dem 965 oder?


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann muss man schon ziemlich Glück haben.



Wieso muss mann da ziemlich Glueck haben? Ein 3 Jahre alter Q6600@3,6GHz ist auch noch mehr als schnell genug fuer aktuelle Games.


----------



## kem2010 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

So jetzt gibts wohl keine zweifel mehr das BD nicht auf AM3 passen wird....., .......die hoffnung starb nach dem link AMD Zambezi (Bulldozer) inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - cpu, mainboard, prozessor, am3, bulldozer


----------



## Rollora (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

AHAHAHAHAHAHA. Sag ich da nur. AHAHAHAHA. 

Jaja, Intel ist ******* und AMD ist so super, weil alles wird auf AM3 laufen und deshalb ist AMD viel cooler als Intel usw usf. Blöd für alle die sich AM3 gekauft haben weil sie später auf Bulldozer upgraden wollten und jetzt doch auch ein neues Motherboard brauchen. Hab ich mich also richtig entschieden und GLEICH den deutlich schnelleren Prozessor gekauft. Mal schaun ob den der Bulldozer überhaupt schlagen kann...


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Ich würde dir zwar nochmal zustimmen, aber zweimal musste des ja net schreiben


----------



## Skysnake (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Das werden wir sehen.

Ich bin zwar immer noch enttäuscht, das BD nicht auf AM3 laufen wird, allerdings kann ich die Entscheidung verstehen. 

Was man allerdings löblich herrausstellen muss ist, das AMD bemüht war BD zu AM3 kompatibel zu machen, was allerdings nicht möglich war. Bei Intel versucht mans nicht mal, so wies den Anschein macht....

Das Einzigste was man AMD vorwerfen kann ist, das sie nicht früher bekannt gegeben haben, das ihr Plan die Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten nicht aufgeht. Dies kann man Ihnen wohl sogar stark ankreiden, denn selbst wenn erst in den letzten Wochen die Entscheidung entgültig gefallen ist, so hätte man doch vorher schon bekunden können, das man alles tut um dies zu erreichen, aber es nicht garantieren kann.


----------



## kem2010 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Die sinnvollste investition der letzten zeit, wahr wohl der Gigabyte UD 9.......hehe


----------



## Gast1111 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich würde die zwar nochmal zustimmen, aber zweimal musste des ja net schreiben


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!
Und an dieser Stelle möchte ich noch erwähnen:


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



XE85 schrieb:


> doch die unterscheidet einiges - der Sockel 939 war ein DDR1 Sockel, AM2 CPUs waren nicht abwärtskompatibel, von AM2 auf AM2+ gabe es eine änderung in der VRM Spezifikation was heute den PII X6 zum AM2 inkompatibel macht


Das der Sockel 939 nur DDR1 ansprach, mit AM2 DDR2 hinzukam etc. weiß ich sehr wohl. 
Ich meinte damit eigentlich die physische Größe und die Pinanzahl und das ist nunmal im Vergleich mit den Intel-Sockeln ehr geringfügig geändert wurden. Also 939, AM2, AM2+ & AM3 vs. 478, 775, 1366 & 1165. 

Dazu meinte ich noch, dass wenn der Bulldozer einige entscheidente Änderungen und Neuerungen mit sich bringt, braucht man evt. hier und dort ein paar zusätzliche Pins, eine andere Spannungsversorgung, oder die Anbindung zum Ram - was ja alles mit dem Sockel zu tun hat. 

Damit will ich sagen, dass ich es mittlerweile nicht verwunderlich finde, dass Bulldozer einen neuen Sockel verlangt.
ABER auch, dass es AMD hätte ehr bekanntgeben können





XE85 schrieb:


> und weil du dir einen Seitenhieb auf intel nicht ersparen konntest: intel hatte im großteil des Zeitraumes der von die erwähnten Sockel nur einen einzigen Sockel im Desktopmarkt - den 775


Siehe oben.
Und das war auch nicht gegen Intel gemeint, es war lediglich ein Vergleich zwischen den Sockeln der beiden der letzten Jahre. 


XE85 schrieb:


> von AM2+ und AM2 war auch nie die Rede, schon gar nicht zu 939, der ist ja auch mechanisch nicht kompatibel


Das hast Du mich missverstanden, bzw. ich es etwas unglücklich formuliert: Ich meinte damit, dass der Sockel AM3 von der Pinanzahl und der physikalischen Größe immer noch sehr stark seinen Vorgängern ähnelt - nicht das da Bulldozer draufpassen soll.


----------



## NCphalon (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Na da bin ich ma auf Weihnachten gespannt... hol ich mir en Thuban für mein Board oder hol ich mir en Board mit AM3+?^^


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Das gackern über ungelegte Eier. Bevor nichts wirklich offiziell ist lohnt sich das Aufregen nicht.


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was man allerdings löblich herrausstellen muss ist, das AMD bemüht war BD zu AM3 kompatibel zu machen, was allerdings nicht möglich war. Bei Intel versucht mans nicht mal, so wies den Anschein macht....



wer sagt das intel das beim Sockel 1155 nicht auch probiert hat und die änderungen dann doch zu groß waren und eine kompatibilität unmöglich machte



riedochs schrieb:


> Das gackern über ungelegte Eier. Bevor nichts wirklich offiziell ist lohnt sich das Aufregen nicht.



was ist den an einer offziellen Aussage von AMD nicht offiziell?

mfg


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das gackern über ungelegte Eier. Bevor nichts wirklich offiziell ist lohnt sich das Aufregen nicht.



Hallo? Es ist mittlerweile absolut 100% offiziel. Ich kan ja verstehen dass einige Leute es immer noch nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## Verminaard (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was man allerdings löblich herrausstellen muss ist, das AMD bemüht war BD zu AM3 kompatibel zu machen, was allerdings nicht möglich war. Bei Intel versucht mans nicht mal, so wies den Anschein macht....



Wenigstens spielt Intel hier mit offenen Karten, auch wenn die Sockelvielfalt immer wieder in der Kritik stand.
Wenn ich mir die ganzen Sockel von AMD anschaue ist das auch nicht viel besser, nur das die aehnlicher klingen und eine Kompatiblitaet untereinander haben, wenn auch teilweise sehr eingeschraenkt.

Mich wuerde da auch nicht wundern, wenn die ganzen Mainboardhersteller ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben bei der ganzen Sockelwahl von AMD und Intel.

@Topic: irgendwie geht mir das sehr am Ar.... vorbei. Ich habe in den 20 Jahren wo ich mit PC's zu tun habe noch nie nur eine CPU aufgeruestet. 
Wenn aufgeruestet wurde dann immer Board, CPU und Speicher. Auch wenn das oft viel Geld verschlungen hat.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Verminaard schrieb:


> @Topic: irgendwie geht mir das sehr am Ar.... vorbei. Ich habe in den 20 Jahren wo ich mit PC's zu tun habe noch nie nur eine CPU aufgeruestet.
> Wenn aufgeruestet wurde dann immer Board, CPU und Speicher. Auch wenn das oft viel Geld verschlungen hat.


Na das ist aber sehr unkonventionell.


----------



## zøtac (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Wundert mich persoenlich jetzt nicht, ist ja komplett anders aufgebaut der BD. Der Unterschied zwischen K10 und k15 ist (hoffentlich) riesig...
Trozdem steige ich unter anderem deswegen warscheinlich auf 1356 und nicht AM3+ um, wenn schon nen neues Board dann ists auch schon egal


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wundert mich persoenlich jetzt nicht, ist ja komplett anders aufgebaut der BD. Der Unterschied zwischen K10 und k15 ist (hoffentlich) riesig...


In der Architektur auf jeden Fall!
Leistung rauf, Stromaufnahme runter - beides mal hoffentlich ein riesen Unterschied [Wunschdenken!]. 


zøtac schrieb:


> 1356


Meinst Du nicht 1366? Sandy Bridge bekommt ja 1156..., aber 1356 sagt mir doch jetzt auch was...???


----------



## zøtac (27. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> In der Architektur auf jeden Fall!
> Leistung rauf, Stromaufnahme runter - beides mal hoffentlich ein riesen Unterschied [Wunschdenken!].  Meinst Du nicht 1366? Sandy Bridge bekommt ja 1156..., aber 1356 sagt mir doch jetzt auch was...???


*n Euro in den Hotel PC wirft*
1356 wird der kommende High End Sockel von Intel, ersetzt dann 1366, soll ca. 2. Quartal 2011 kommen


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Geht man bei Intel in der Sockelbezeichnung jetzt wieder um eine Zahl rückwerts? 

Ah ja stimmt, hatte ich wieder vergessen, dass das Intels neuer High End Sockel wird. - Heißt für mich, dass dan der 1155 nicht so High End sein kann. 

Nur wenn SB auf dem 1155 laufen wird, was will den Intel auf den 1356 draufpacken?
Oder ist das der Sockel für die 22nm Sandy Bridges (dann wäre aber 2Q 2011 viel zu optimistisch)?


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Geht man bei Intel in der Sockelbezeichnung jetzt wieder um eine Zahl rückwerts?



der Sockel 1356 hat ein komplett anderes Mainboardesign, es wird nurmehr ein Single Chip design haben und die PCIe Lanes sind an der CPU angebunden, zudem senkt intel laut aktuellen Gerüchten die max TDP von 130 auf 95Watt



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Nur wenn SB auf dem 1155 laufen wird, was will den Intel auf den 1356 draufpacken?



Die CPUs ohne iGPU mit 4, 6 oder 8 Kernen

so jetzt aber genug vom SB

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

So tragisch finde ich es jetzt nicht. Wenn die nicht kompatibel sind. AMD hat den Sockel lange behalten und nun ist es mal Zeit für was neues. Ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht so werden wie Intel und gleich mit einer neuen Generation einen neuen Socket raus bringen. 

Außerdem hatte AMD bisher auch immer faire Preise für die gebotene Leistung. Daher kann ich mir auch denken, dass viele wieder darauf umsteigen.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Jan565 schrieb:


> So tragisch finde ich es jetzt nicht. Wenn die nicht kompatibel sind. AMD hat den Sockel lange behalten und nun ist es mal Zeit für was neues.



Dass nennst du lange. Bis jetzt wahr der Sockel AM3 erst 1,5 Jahre auf den Markt. Wenn Bulldozer naechstes Jahr erscheint sind es vielleicht 2,5 Jahre. Also Lange nenne ich dass nicht.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

@XE85

Danke für die Info. 


thysol schrieb:


> Dass nennst du lange. Bis jetzt wahr der Sockel AM3 erst 1,5 Jahre auf den Markt. Wenn Bulldozer naechstes Jahr erscheint sind es vielleicht 2,5 Jahre. Also Lange nenne ich dass nicht.


Das heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass für den AM3-Sockel keine CPUs mehr produziert werden, bzw. neue auf den Markt kommen (und nein ich meine nicht den Bulldozer).

Ich glaube es eigentlich kaum, dass AMD diese Politik betreibt und den AM3-Sockel zum Launch des BD (schon) aufs Abstellgleis schieben will.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> @XE85
> 
> Danke für die Info. Das heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass für den AM3-Sockel keine CPUs mehr produziert werden, bzw. neue auf den Markt kommen (und nein ich meine nicht den Bulldozer).



Was sollen den noch fuer CPUs fuer den Sockel AM3 auf den Markt kommen?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Keine Ahnung, aber wie gesagt, ich glaube es einfach nicht, dass AMD den AM3 auslaufen lassen wird.

Aber ich lasse mich da auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber wie gesagt, ich glaube es einfach nicht, dass AMD den AM3 auslaufen lassen wird.
> 
> Aber ich lasse mich da auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.



Also ich wuesste wirklich nicht welche CPUs AMD noch fuer den Sockel AM3 auf den Markt bringen will. Ich glaube AMD laesst den sterben wie Intel 1156 und 1366. Schlimm finde ich dass allerdings nicht.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



thysol schrieb:


> Also ich wuesste wirklich nicht welche CPUs AMD noch fuer den Sockel AM3 auf den Markt bringen will.


Wie gesagt ich auch nicht... - Die Zeit wird es zeigen. 


thysol schrieb:


> Ich glaube AMD laesst den sterben wie Intel 1156 und 1366. Schlimm finde ich dass allerdings nicht.


Der 1366 war mMn wirklich Quark, denn abegesehen von den paar Enthusiasten hat sich doch kaum jemand die teure Plattform angeschafft (vor allem im OEM Bereich). Intel hatte dafür auch gerade mal 8/9 CPUs perat.

Wenn AMD den AM3 wirklich auslaufen lässt, dann war dieser zwar nicht länger am Markt als der 1366, dafür fanden aber alle CPUs von AMD dort Platz, also angefangen vom Sempron, über den AthlonII bis zum PhenomII X6.

Ob das AMD jetzt unbedingt symphatischer macht, muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> ...denn abegesehen von den paar Enthusiasten hat sich doch kaum jemand die teure Plattform angeschafft ...



für nichts anderes war diese Plattform gedacht, die Sockel 1366 Plattform war nie für den Mainstreammarkt vorgesehn, das gleiche wird auch für den Sockel 1356 gelten

mfg


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Ich denke für AM3 kommt noch der x4 975 und dann ist schluss. Ist ja schon seit einer weile angekündigt.

Aber mal im Ernst. Schlimm ist es überhaupt nciht, dass jetzt ein neuer Sockel kommt, muss halt mal sein, man kann ja nciht ewig auf der gleichen Stelle rumtrampeln udn versuchen die 10 Ghz Marke vielleicht doch ncoh zu knacken. 

Der Grund, warum es als "schlimm" angesehen wird, ist denek ich, dass viele dachten, dass AMD Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen lässt udn deren Erwartungen jetzt enttäuscht wurden.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn AMD den AM3 wirklich auslaufen lässt, dann war dieser zwar nicht länger am Markt als der 1366, dafür fanden aber alle CPUs von AMD dort Platz, also angefangen vom Sempron, über den AthlonII bis zum PhenomII X6.
> 
> Ob das AMD jetzt unbedingt symphatischer macht, muss jeder selber wissen.



Also ich finde es besser wie AMD dass macht dass alle aktuellen CPUs auf den gleichen Sockel laufen.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

@thysol
Sei doch froh, dass AMD sich bzw. seine Produkte weiterentwickelt bzw. neu entwickelt. 
AMD muss!! etwas neues bringen. Intels Performancevorsprung ist jetzt schon relativ groß und wenn AMD es nicht schafft etwas bahnbrechendes zu entwickeln, dann wird es schwer werden. Es müsste die Preise drastisch senken umd mitspielen zu können und würde dann wieder in die roten Zahlen stürzen. Und sandy brdge scheint gut zu werden.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> @thysol
> Sei doch froh, dass AMD sich bzw. seine Produkte weiterentwickelt bzw. neu entwickelt.
> AMD muss!! etwas neues bringen. Intels Performancevorsprung ist jetzt schon relativ groß und wenn AMD es nicht schafft etwas bahnbrechendes zu entwickeln, dann wird es schwer werden. Es müsste die Preise drastisch senken umd mitspielen zu können und würde dann wieder in die roten Zahlen stürzen. Und sandy brdge scheint gut zu werden.



Mir ist dass eigentlich voellig egal ob AMD rote Zahlen schreibt oder nicht.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Das bezweifel ich stark. 

Wir können das ja mal weiter spinnen.
AMD schreibt massiv rote Zahlen, sodass sie iwann Insolvenz beantragen müssen. Und dann gibt es AMD iwann nciht mehr. Nur noch intel. Da kostet ein Quaddie dann einfach mal 1000€. 
Ist jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber es soll dir zeigen, wie platt dein Spruch war.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich stark.
> 
> Wir können das ja mal weiter spinnen.
> AMD schreibt massiv rote Zahlen, sodass sie iwann Insolvenz beantragen müssen. Und dann gibt es AMD iwann nciht mehr. Nur noch intel. Da kostet ein Quaddie dann einfach mal 1000€.
> Ist jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber es soll dir zeigen, wie platt dein Spruch war.



Ja, mein Spruch wahr platt fuer die meisten User. Aber da ich gerne mal bei Intel arbeiten wuerde waere ein Monopol fuer mich doch optimal. Mehr Einkommen.

Mein Spruch trifft natuerlich nur zu wenn ich wirklich da mal arbeiten sollte. Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht gut genug und die nehmen mich nicht.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Wenn du da arbeitest, heißt das ja nciht, dass die dir nen Prozi in den arsch stecken,d en musst du dann schopn aus eigener tasche bezahlen. 

Ach udn da fällt mir ein, bei Nvidia willst du dann bestimm auch noch arbeiten, ist dann ja auch ein Monopol, ati ist dann ja auch weg.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Wenn du da arbeitest, heißt das ja nciht, dass die dir nen Prozi in den arsch stecken,d en musst du dann schopn aus eigener tasche bezahlen.



Mir ist da trotzdem ein Monopol lieber. Braucht mann nicht bangen um seinen Job.



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ach udn da fällt mir ein, bei Nvidia willst du dann bestimm auch noch arbeiten, ist dann ja auch ein Monopol, ati ist dann ja auch weg.



Was fuer ein Quatsch. Wie soll mann bitte schoen bei 2 Firmen gleichzeitig arbeiten koennen?


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Eben, das ist es ja, für ne Nvidia müsstest du dann auch nochmal ordentlich blechen, dass es nicht geht ist mir klar. 

udn ich denke nciht, dass man in einem Markt, wo nur zwei Anbieter sind um seinen Job, aufgrund hoher Konkurrenz bangen müsste.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Wie auch immer, dann ist es halt doch besser wenn AMD weiterhin am Leben bleibt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich denke für AM3 kommt noch der x4 975 und dann ist schluss. Ist ja schon seit einer weile angekündigt.


Stimmt, der X4 975 sollte ja auch noch kommen, 4x 3,6GHz! 
Und der X4 960T mit 3GHz soll ja auch noch erscheinen. 


Bääängel schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum es als "schlimm" angesehen wird, ist denek ich, dass viele dachten, dass AMD Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen lässt udn deren Erwartungen jetzt enttäuscht wurden.


Ganz Genau.





Bääängel schrieb:


> @thysol
> Sei doch froh, dass AMD sich bzw. seine Produkte weiterentwickelt bzw. neu entwickelt.
> AMD muss!! etwas neues bringen. Intels Performancevorsprung ist jetzt schon relativ groß und wenn AMD es nicht schafft etwas bahnbrechendes zu entwickeln, dann wird es schwer werden. Es müsste die Preise drastisch senken umd mitspielen zu können und würde dann wieder in die roten Zahlen stürzen. Und sandy brdge scheint gut zu werden.


Kann ich nur Unterschreiben.





thysol schrieb:


> Mir ist dass eigentlich voellig egal ob AMD rote Zahlen schreibt oder nicht.


Dir vielleicht schon, mir ehrlich gesagt aber nicht.


----------



## rocc (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Artet das Thema nicht gerade arg aus?

Einen neuen Sockel einzuführen - und damit einem ganzen Fanboy-Gelage in den Schritt zu treten - würde AMDs Marketingabteilung aber mal so gar nicht passen. All' die treudoofen Käufer, (entschuldigt, aber so sehe ich die derzeitige Lage) die sich durch den Kauf neuerer Mainboards eine Unterstützung der neuen Bulldozer-CPU erhofft hatten, würden auf ihrem alten Prozessor sitzen bleiben und lieber 2-mal überlegen, ob noch ein neues Board plus der im Vorhinein erwünschten CPU wirklich sinnvoll und bezahlbar wäre. Von der hier schon angemerkten RAM-Weiterentwicklung inkl. Einführung dafür ausgelegter Sockel ist dabei noch nichteinmal die Rede.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



roccatkone schrieb:


> All' die treudoofen Käufer, (entschuldigt, aber so sehe ich die derzeitige Lage) die sich durch den Kauf neuerer Mainboards eine Unterstützung der neuen Bulldozer-CPU erhofft hatten



Genau so ist es. Ich wuerde mich als AM3 Kaeufer verar**** vorkommen weil AMD ja vorher gesagt hat dass Bulldozer auf AM3 passen wird.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Sie haben es nie 100% bestätigt. 


Und außerdem steckt ja in AM3+ auch AM3 drin.


----------



## FloH 31 (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Ich find das ganze nicht so wirklich tragisch. DDR3 Ram kann man behalten, den Rest schrittweise aufrüsten. Sollte Amd bei seiner Preispolitik bleiben und sich die neuen Cpus leistungstechnisch konkurrenzfähig herausstellen kann man die ~100€ in ein neues Mb mit gutem Gewissen verschmerzeUnd angesichts der Tatsache, dass Intel es bisher nicht nötig gehabt hatte, irgendeine Art von Abwärtskompatibilität zu schaffen ist mit Amd um Längen sympathischer.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Ich find das ganze nicht so wirklich tragisch. DDR3 Ram kann man behalten, den Rest schrittweise aufrüsten. Und wenn Amd bei seiner Preispolitik bleibt kommt man wie immer um einiges günstiger Weg als mit Intel.



Mann kommt aber nur bei AMD billiger weg wenn mann nicht uebertaktet.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



thysol schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Ich wuerde mich als AM3 Kaeufer verar**** vorkommen weil AMD ja vorher gesagt hat dass Bulldozer auf AM3 passen wird.


AMD hat nie offiziel bestätigt, dass der BD AM3-ready ist, aber auch dementiert. 


thysol schrieb:


> Mann kommt aber nur bei AMD billiger weg wenn mann  nicht uebertaktet.


Siehe OEM-Markt.


Jetzt aber mal was anderes:
Das Tap-Out des BD war doch im Frühjahr, oder anfang Sommer und man sagt doch, nach Tap-Out vergeht ca. noch ein 3/4 Jahr, ehe die Prozessoren in den Handel kommen. Warum soll dann BD erst Mitte/ende 2011 erscheinen?


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Hö? Das raff ich jetzt nich.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Hö? Das raff ich jetzt nich.


Wenn sich das auf _thysols_ Post bezieht: Er meint damit, das erstens die Intel-CPUs besser (nach oben hin) zu übertakten sind (liegt einfach am höheren Grundtakt der AMD-CPUs) und zweitens, dass der Verbrauch dann nicht so stark in die Höhe geht.

Dennoch ist es etwas verworrend geschrieben.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Das von thysol.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Das von thysol.



Was raffst du daran nicht? Wenn mann Intel und AMD CPUs uebertaktet und sie beide bei gleichem Takt vergleicht hat oft der Intel dass bessere P/L. Wenn mann allerdings beide CPUs @Stock nimmt hat die AMD CPU dass bessere P/L.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



thysol schrieb:


> Was raffst du daran nicht? Wenn mann Intel und AMD CPUs uebertaktet und sie beide bei gleichem Takt vergleicht hat oft der Intel dass bessere P/L. Wenn mann allerdings beide CPUs @Stock nimmt hat die AMD CPU dass bessere P/L.


Oder anders gesagt:
Der Intel hat einen höheren Grundpreis, kann aber durch OC noch einiges an Leistung hinzugewinnen, was das P/L-Verhälnis bessert. 
Der AMD hat einen geringeren Grundpreis, gewinnt aber auch weniger (im Vergleich zu Intel-CPUs) Leistung durch OC dazu.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

@thysol
Ja und? 
Der vergleich ist schwierig, weil die intel Cpus aktuell einfach mehr Berechnungen pro Mhz schaffen als die AMD's, darum ist ja AMD atm günstiger udn taktet meistens höher um das zu kompensieren


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Ich find das ganze nicht so wirklich tragisch. DDR3 Ram kann man behalten, den Rest schrittweise aufrüsten. Sollte Amd bei seiner Preispolitik bleiben und sich die neuen Cpus leistungstechnisch konkurrenzfähig herausstellen



sollten die BD wirklich zu intels topmodellen konkurrenzfähig sein werden sie auch den entsprechenden Preis haben, hat man ja beim Athlon 64 FX und X2 gesehn, wer glaubt man bekommt einen BD mit SB 8 Core Performance für 250€ der irrt sich gewaltig

mfg


----------



## Sutta (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



XE85 schrieb:


> sollten die BD wirklich zu intels topmodellen konkurrenzfähig sein werden sie auch den entsprechenden Preis haben, hat man ja beim Athlon 64 FX und X2 gesehn, wer glaubt man bekommt einen BD mit SB 8 Core Performance für 250€ der irrt sich gewaltig
> 
> mfg



Genau deswegen hoffe dass die BDs knapp unter der Leistung der Intels liegen werden. Solange es einen merklichen Unterschied zu den jetztigen AMDs gibt ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Xion4 (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Was nützt das spekulieren, erst das Release beider Kandidaten wird Klarheit verschaffen.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt:
> Der Intel hat einen höheren Grundpreis, kann aber durch OC noch einiges an Leistung hinzugewinnen, was das P/L-Verhälnis bessert.
> Der AMD hat einen geringeren Grundpreis, gewinnt aber auch weniger (im Vergleich zu Intel-CPUs) Leistung durch OC dazu.



So kann mann es natuerlcih auch formulieren.


----------



## kem2010 (2. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

ist es nur ein schreibfehler oder weiß pcgh mehr über die kompatibilität von buldozer zu am3 board,

--> denn in der aktuellen ausgabe auf der seite 62 haben sie geschrieben "Zambezi - so der name des Desktop-Ablegers mit vier bis acht Kernen - kommt für den *Sockel AM3....*!

Merkwürdig????


----------



## XE85 (2. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

ganz einfach ... der Redaktionsschluss für die aktuelle Ausgabe war vermutlich bevor die bestätigung seitens AMD kam, sprich alles was in der Ausgabe zum BD steht ist nicht auf aktuellem Stand

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Typisch Stephan, des hätte man doch noch einmal Überarbeiten können ;D


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Neue Infos auch über Llano, dieser hat  K10-Kerne mit 1MB l2 Cache und eine 5650 oder schneller.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Das, was XE85 vermutet, trifft auch zu: Der Artikel ging zur Druckerei, bevor die Nachricht bezüglich der Inkompatibilität zu uns vorgedrungen ist (bzw. überhaupt verfügbar war), es handelt sich nicht um eine Print-exklusive Korrektur mit Insider-Informationen, die niemand sonst hat.


----------



## kem2010 (3. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

die Hoffnun stirbt eben zulezt.....


----------



## klefreak (5. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

eventuell können ja neue am3 boards am3+ ready geflashed werden 
sowas gabs doch auch beim übergang am2(+)?

mfg


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (5. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



klefreak schrieb:


> eventuell können ja neue am3 boards am3+ ready geflashed werden
> sowas gabs doch auch beim übergang am2(+)?
> 
> mfg


Die AM2+-CPUz, also der Phenom I und der Athlon X2 (77xx) passten mechanisch auf den AM2-Sockel und sie liefen auch auf ihm und die Mainboardhersteller haben teils auch passende Biosupdates rausgebracht, ABER die CPUs erreichten mit dem älteren Sockel nicht ihre volle Leistung. 

Außerdem konnte es passieren, dass ein Prozessor doch nicht 100% lief, da die Stromversorgung nämlich beim AM2+ eine etwas andere als beim  AM2 ist. Der Phenom I und der Athlon X2 sind nämlich stromhungriger als die AM2-Prozessoren (Athlon 64 X2). 

Selbiges könnte auch beim AM3 zu AM3+ sein. 
Wobei ich allerdings stark denke, dass der Bulldozer und damit der AM3+ eine etwas andere Pinanzahl hat als der PhenomII bzw. der AM3-Sockel.


----------



## Jan565 (5. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Die AM2+-CPUz, also der Phenom I und der Athlon X2 (77xx) passten mechanisch auf den AM2-Sockel und sie liefen auch auf ihm und die Mainboardhersteller haben teils auch passende Biosupdates rausgebracht, ABER die CPUs erreichten mit dem älteren Sockel nicht ihre volle Leistung.
> 
> Außerdem konnte es passieren, dass ein Prozessor doch nicht 100% lief, da die Stromversorgung nämlich beim AM2+ eine etwas andere als beim  AM2 ist. Der Phenom I und der Athlon X2 sind nämlich stromhungriger als die AM2-Prozessoren (Athlon 64 X2).
> 
> ...



So weit ich das gehört habe, soll der Bulldozer nicht auf AM3 Boards laufen die es im Moment gibt. Aber es kommen ja neue Raus, sagen wir mal AM3+(wie der heißt wurde noch nicht bestätigt). Auf den AM3+ sollen aber wieder die alten CPU´s laufen wie der 955BE usw. Also muss der neue Sockel die gleiche Pin anzahl haben wie jetzt auch. Nur die Pins sind wahrscheinlich anders belegt. 

Im Grunde ist es immer noch der AM2, nur die Technik die da hinter steckt hat sich verändert.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (6. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Jan565 schrieb:


> So weit ich das gehört habe, soll der Bulldozer nicht auf AM3 Boards laufen die es im Moment gibt. Aber es kommen ja neue Raus, sagen wir mal AM3+(wie der heißt wurde noch nicht bestätigt). Auf den AM3+ sollen aber wieder die alten CPU´s laufen wie der 955BE usw. Also muss der neue Sockel die gleiche Pin anzahl haben wie jetzt auch. Nur die Pins sind wahrscheinlich anders belegt.
> 
> Im Grunde ist es immer noch der AM2, nur die Technik die da hinter steckt hat sich verändert.


Ha erwischt.  AMD hat es wieder mal geschaft die Leute zu verwirren. 

-> Also der AM2+-Sockel bietet 940 Kontakte, der Phenom I und der Athlon X2 940 Pins. 
-> Der AM3-Sockel und der Phenom II haben jedoch nur 938 Kontakte, bzw. Pins.

Das heißt dass AM3-CPUs auf AM2+-Mainboards mechanisch passen, hingegen die AM2+-CPUs nicht auf AM3-Boards.
Du musst Dir das bildlich vorstellen, dass die 2 Pins der AM2+-CPUs zu viel sind, da an diesen Stellen im Sockel kein "Loch" ist.  Umgekehrt geht es, wie gesagt, nicht.

So nun zurück zum Bulldozer:
AMD hat es offiziell bestätigt, dass der Bulldozer nicht auf AM3-Mainboards passt. Ob nun damit physikalisache -, oder Chipsatz Kompatiblität (bzw. Stromversorgung) gemeint ist, wissen wir noch nicht.

Deswegen meinte ich dass, das es wahrscheinlich wie beim Wechsel von AM2+ zu AM3 ist. Die Vorgänger CPUs passen in den neuen Sockel, der Bulldozer jedoch nicht in den alten (AMD hat ja auch bestätigt, dass der AM3+ Sockel abwertskompatibel ist).

*Übrigens, der neue Sockel wird definitiv AM3+ heißen. *

Ich hoffe das war nicht zu umständlich erklärt.


----------



## Wincenty (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ha erwischt.  AMD hat es wieder mal geschaft die Leute zu verwirren.
> 
> -> Also der AM2+-Sockel bietet 940 Kontakte, der Phenom I und der Athlon X2 940 Pins.
> -> Der AM3-Sockel und der Phenom II haben jedoch nur 938 Kontakte, bzw. Pins.
> ...



Wenn dem so ist, und wie aus deinem Text zu entnehmen sogar wird, dann hoffe ich für ASUS, dass sie das Crosshair4 Extreme überarbeitem und zu AM3+ updaten mit sowie mehr USB-Anschlüssen hinten und preislich nicht über die 300€ gehen ich hatte mich nämlich so auf das Brett wegen dem Hydra-Chip gefreut und nun diese News aber so habe ich wenigstens Geld gespart und warte zum AM3+ und hoffe auch dass noch mehr Hersteller den Hydra-Chip verbauen werden


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

@Wincenty
Du, da werd ich Dich wohl leider entäuschen müssen, weil; 


ist das Asus Crosshair IV Extreme schon im PCGH Testlabor, also wird es in ein paar Tagen zu kaufen sein
zweitens wird wohl Asus für den AM3+-Sockel das Crosshair V verwenden (?), sprich nicht eine Neuauflage des Crosshair IV und
drittens wurde noch kein Mainboard mit AM3+-Sockel vorgestellt, geschweige denn Gerüchte dazu. 
Der Hydrachip wird, denke ich, sich noch größerer Beliebtheit erfreuen und weitere Hersteller werden auf den Zug aufspringen, den MSI angefangen hat.
Auch der Chip und seine Kompatibilität wird sich noch mit weiteren Versionen verbessern.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, und wie aus deinem Text zu entnehmen sogar wird, dann hoffe ich für ASUS, dass sie das Crosshair4 Extreme überarbeitem und zu AM3+ updaten mit sowie mehr USB-Anschlüssen hinten und preislich nicht über die 300€ gehen ich hatte mich nämlich so auf das Brett wegen dem Hydra-Chip gefreut und nun diese News aber so habe ich wenigstens Geld gespart und warte zum AM3+ und hoffe auch dass noch mehr Hersteller den Hydra-Chip verbauen werden




Wieso zum Teufel sollte das passieren? Logik?

Bulldozer erscheint etwa im Sommer 2011, bis dahin das CIVE aufzuschieben wäre purer Irrsinn, außerdem wurde es eh für AM3 angekündigt und dabei wird es auch bleiben.

Oder glaubst du, ASUS wirft ein 3/4 Jahr vor Bulldozer Release schon ein AM3+ Board auf den Markt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> -> Der AM3-Sockel und der Phenom II haben jedoch nur 938 Kontakte, bzw. Pins.


 
AM3 Sockel haben 941 Pins, AM3 CPUs jedoch nur 938 Pins, daher passen AM3 CPUs in AM2 Sockel, aber AM2 CPUs nicht in AM3 Sockel.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Bringt es eigentlich einen merklichen Vorteil, wenn man 100-400 Pins mehr hat?
Steigt die Bandbreite an? In welchen Situationen kann es etwas bringen? Stabileres OC durch stabilere Spannung?
Mfg Wa1lock


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Keine Ahnung, jeder Pin ist ja für was gut, ist sicher eine technische Sache, wieso ein Sockel soviele Pins braucht und ein anderer eben mehr.
Klar, dass 1366 mehr Pins braucht als 1156, da man eben Trippel Channel hat, aber ob es wirklich so viele sein müssen, weiß nur Intel, oder eben AMD.
Früher hatten man nicht mal im Ansatz so viele Pins, aber in der CPU ist ja mehr drin als früher und es kommt immer mehr rein, siehe interne Grafik.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AM3 Sockel haben 941 Pins, AM3 CPUs jedoch nur 938 Pins, daher passen AM3 CPUs in AM2 Sockel, aber AM2 CPUs nicht in AM3 Sockel.


Ha, erst dachte ich ich hätte mich vertan, aber zum Glück hatte ich noch das Video über die AM3-Sockelkunde und da erklärt Henner eindeutig, dass AM3-CPUs und der AM3-Sockel 938 Kontakte bieten. AM2+-CPUs haben jedoch 940 Kontakte, ebenso der AM2+-Sockel. 

Also stimmt das, was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Skysnake (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Beim 1366 musst du z.B. ja noch Pins unterbringen für den zweiten QPI für Dualsockelbetrien, der ja auch auf Sockel 1366 möglich ist. Quadsockel geht dann ja erst mit 2011, der auch statt Trippel Quadchannel RAM hat. Also rund 200 Pins wohl für QPI und Einen Ramchannel was ja etwa dem Unterschied der Pins zwischen den Sockeln entspricht.

Du brauchst halt recht viele Pins zur Stromversorgung, PCIE Lanes etc etc. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## klefreak (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

hoffentlich gibt es mal endlich etwas Handfestes, damit diese Gerüchte entkräftet/bestätigt werden und hier nicht mehr so viel spekuliert werden muss
( ich hoff natürlich, dass für mein AM3 Board doch noch was "neues" kommt  )


----------



## Bääängel (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Hä? Ist doch offiziell von AMD bestätig, was willst du mehr? Eine bestätigung von Gott oder was?


----------



## PAN1X (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*

Darf AMD den Boardherstellern eigentlich verbieten ihre Boards mit BOIS-Upadtes kompatibel zu machen oder ist es schlichtweg wegen der Pin-Belegung oder Pin-Anzahl nicht möglich, diese kompatibel zu machen?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



PAN1X schrieb:


> Darf AMD den Boardherstellern eigentlich verbieten ihre Boards mit BOIS-Upadtes kompatibel zu machen oder ist es schlichtweg wegen der Pin-Belegung oder Pin-Anzahl nicht möglich, diese kompatibel zu machen?


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:





			
				PhenomII-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> AMD hat es offiziell bestätigt, dass der Bulldozer  nicht auf AM3-Mainboards passt. Ob nun damit physikalisache -, oder  Chipsatz Kompatiblität (bzw. Stromversorgung) gemeint ist, wissen wir  noch nicht.
> 
> Deswegen meinte ich dass, das es wahrscheinlich wie beim Wechsel von  AM2+ zu AM3 ist. Die Vorgänger CPUs passen in den neuen Sockel, der  Bulldozer jedoch nicht in den alten (AMD hat ja auch bestätigt, dass der  AM3+ Sockel abwertskompatibel ist).


Ich gehe mal sehr stark von eine nicht vorhandenen Pin-Kompatibilität aus.


----------



## klefreak (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMDs Bulldozer CPUs inkompatibel zum Sockel AM3 - jetzt auch mit offizieller bestätigung seitens AMD*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Hä? Ist doch offiziell von AMD bestätig, was willst du mehr? Eine bestätigung von Gott oder was?




Wenn das möglich ist?

Solange keiner aus der Zukunft kommt, und daher weis, was der Unterschied AM3 /AM3+ ist ist auch noch nicht bewiesen dass es prinzipiell inkompatibel ist!!
--> wenn nur besondere Versorgungsspannungen / Bustaktraten nötig sind, könnten eventuell ja "Highend" AM3 Boards kompatibel sein da diese auch  jetzt schon hohes OC vertragen.. (vergleichbar mit der "Unterstützung" von hoch getaktetem RAM..

mfg


ps: wenn eh schon alles FIX wäre, würde das hoffen und spekulieren ja langweilig werden


----------

